# Overtired



## Karen1211 (Aug 19, 2018)

I have an 11 week old puppy who when gets overtired can get hyper and then I can’t seem to calm her down as she’s not listening. I sometimes pop her in her crate with a kong toy and that does work. 

I was wondering if I was doing too much with her exercise wise which leaves her overtired but it’s a fine balance. She likes to go out on small walks and run off the lead for about 10 mins but then she is really overtired.
Not sure which way to approach this, more controlled playing with the ball or off lead.
She does eventually settle but gets very nippy and I can’t leave her unsupervised in the house as she’s biting everything.

Any thoughts ? Thank you


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi Karen,

There's really no such thing as "Over tired"...for them or us, ftm..what you see often results from a lack of modulation ability, so they get over stimulated and cannot manage and/or discharge it properly. This results from neurological immaturity/underdevelopment, which is normal at that age.

Puppies thrive on routine, and one that is designed with their needs and abilities in mind...the key to good training is always knowing what your dogs limits are... So, figure out the time to overstim, and then about 5 minutes before that, put her in the crate so she doesn't get to that point.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

short sessions at this age. try very short play and run sessions at a time, then potty and back to crate. play with the pup the running from her and see how she follows you. once she does, start adding come command. good way to do playful training sessions. make her to stop and sit/stand whichever you prefer and then throw a toy. again run the opposite directions so that she can run to you and bring it to you. 

also they need around 20 hours per day sleep at this age to support brain development. 

11 weeks is way too early to expect unsupervised house roaming. in fact some trainers even suggest tethering them to you at this age.


----------



## Karen1211 (Aug 19, 2018)

Ok thank you for all your advice and help


----------



## Karen1211 (Aug 19, 2018)

She certainly doesn’t get 20 hrs sleep more like 13-15 so maybe I should try and get her to sleep more


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

very happy to help. 

although it would be nice if you could pay your vizslaforum duties and post some pictures about your sweet pup)) never enough pictures to look at when it comes to vizslas))))))))))))


----------

